# Ankündigung: deutschsprachige User-Mailingliste

## Gorbi_x

Hallo !

Für diejenigen unter Euch, die eine Mailingliste Web-gestützten Foren

vorziehen (zugegebenermassen gehöre ich auch dazu ;-) ) gibt

es seit heute eine deutschsprachige Gentoo User Diskussionsliste,

siehe http://lists.gentoo.org bzw. http://lists.gentoo.org/mailman/listinfo/gentoo-user-de

Vielleicht beteiligen sich einige von Euch daran - und ein

wenig Werbung könnte ebenfalls nicht schaden, damit die

Liste in Schwung kommt. ;-)

Beste Gruesse,

   Ralf

----------

## knalltuete

sorry, ma ne ganz blöde frage:

wie funktioniert genau eine mailingliste?

hab noch nie damit zu tun gehabt, sorry.  :Sad: 

ich stell mir das so vor:

einer schreibt was, alle können es lesen, wer will, kann persönlich oder für alle lesbar antworten.

Bitte korrigiert mich wenns total falsch ist.

----------

## Pietschy

 *knalltuete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sorry, ma ne ganz blöde frage:
> 
> 

 

Ach was blöde frage, wenn hier einer blöde fragen stellt bin ich das   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *knalltuete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich stell mir das so vor:
> 
> einer schreibt was, alle können es lesen, wer will, kann persönlich oder für alle lesbar antworten.
> ...

 

Du liegst vollkommen richtig ... Du schnappst dir das Emailprogramm deiner Wahl und schickst die Email mit deiner Frage an die Mailingliste. Die Mailinglist hat natürlich nichts anderes zu tun als deine EMail an alle registrierten Nutzer weiterzuleiten. Wenn du persönlich antworten willst schickst du deine Mail einfach an den, der die frage gestellt hat.

werd mich gleich anmelden.

Ronny

----------

## knalltuete

Ok Danke!

Da meld ich mich auch gleich mal an...

Wenn ich auch (am Anfang zumindest) mehr Fragen stellen werde als anderen zu helfen...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Basti_litho

Hab mich auch schon mal angemeldet

mfg

----------

## Gorbi_x

 *knalltuete wrote:*   

> sorry, ma ne ganz blöde frage:
> 
> wie funktioniert genau eine mailingliste?
> 
> einer schreibt was, alle können es lesen, wer will, kann persönlich oder für alle lesbar antworten.
> ...

 

Ganz genau richtig.  :Wink: 

Der Vorteil liegt meines Erachtens im Prinzip - Mail wird einem 

zugestellt, in Web-Foren muss man sich einloggen bzw. 

man muss nachschauen, ob neue Beitraege eingegangen sind usw. 

Ausserdem wird ein Listenarchiv angelegt (naja, hoffe ich 

zumindest), was man wiederum im Web lesen kann. Da Google

und andere Suchmaschinen das Web regelmaessig durchforsten,

werden somit die Beitraege ueber kurz oder lang auch

von denen indiziert, was eine spaeter Suche erleichtert. 

Und privat kann man die Mails natuerlich ebenfalls archivieren,

und mittels E-Mail-Programm durchsuchen. 

Zumeist ist es sinnvoll, auch wieder an die Liste und eben

nicht per privater Mail zu antworten, schliesslich duerften

die Antworten die meisten anderen Teilnehmer ebenfalls

interessieren. 

Ach ja - ich werde anfangs wohl ebenfalls nur wenige

Antworten geben, dafuer umso mehr Fragen stellen. 

Meine ersten Gentoo-Erfahrungen sind gerade mal

einen Tag alt - vorher lief hier seit x Jahren SuSE,

FreeBSD, sehr kurz auch mal Mandrake usw. 

Aber Gentoo finde ich extrem faszinierend - und das

Gefuehl, zum ersten Mal ein Gentoo-System beginnend

von stage1 aufgesetzt und erfolgreich gebootet zu haben 

war aehnlich wie die erste Linux-Installation anno 1993 

mit 30 Disketten, Kernel 0.99pl9...  :Wink: 

Beste Gruesse,

   Ralf

----------

## format c:

Klasse.

Habe mich jetzt auch angemeldet.

Ich bin auch noch nicht lange dabei und werde wohl zumindest zu Beginn mehr Fragen als Antworten haben.

cu

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Gorbi_x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für diejenigen unter Euch, die eine Mailingliste Web-gestützten Foren
> 
> vorziehen (zugegebenermassen gehöre ich auch dazu  ) gibt
> ...

 

Toll. Ich wollte schon eine Umfrage starten ob man nicht eine Mailingliste aufmacht. Ich hasse nämlich diese Webforen. Bin schon angemeldet. Nochmals Dank für das einrichten. Man liest sich.

----------

## virtual.adept

Ich mag zwar eigentlich lieber BB's aber in diesem Fall mach ich mal ne Ausnahme  :Wink: . Werd mich auch anmelden. Mal schauen wieviele Mails wir so am Tag durch die Postfaecher jagen.

MfG,

Sacha

----------

## citizen428

Nachdem ich schon so gut wie alle der englischsprachigen Mailinglisten aboniert habe, habe ich natürlich diese auch dazu genommen!

ML sind einfach sehr praktisch, vor allem das lokale Suchen am Rechner!

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Nachdem ich schon so gut wie alle der englischsprachigen Mailinglisten aboniert habe

 

... da hat wohl jemand eine Riesen-Mailbox... *gg*

Ich hab auch die gentoo-user und gentoo-newbies abonniert, manchmal ist es ein Wahnsinn. Gestern alleine kamen über 100 Mails rein...

Hab jetzt aber auf den digest-Mode umgestellt, ist ein wenig wenig nervenaufreibender als wenn dauernd "You have new mail" von KMail aufpoppt...

Natürlich hab ich mich sofort für die neue Mailinglist angemeldet!

Bye

Fritz

----------

## citizen428

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> 1. ... da hat wohl jemand eine Riesen-Mailbox... *gg*
> 
> 2. Ich hab auch die gentoo-user und gentoo-newbies abonniert, manchmal ist es ein Wahnsinn. Gestern alleine kamen über 100 Mails rein...
> 
> 

 

ad 1. Ja, unlimitiert rult  :Wink: 

ad 2. Ich hab noch Desktop, Developer (sehr interessant um bei der Entwicklung am Laufenden zu sein), Security (wegen dem Server), Announce sowie die vom Gentoo deutsch Projekt bei Berlios. Und jetzt eben die Neue.

Digestmode wär mir dabei viel zu unübersichtlich, da hätte ich keinen Threadview mehr.

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> ad 1. Ja, unlimitiert rult  
> 
> Digestmode wär mir dabei viel zu unübersichtlich, da hätte ich keinen Threadview mehr.

 

ad 1. Stimmt. Hab auch meinen eigenen Mailserver. Nur die Festplatte wird schön langsam eng...

ad Digestmode: stimmt zwar, aber wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt, zum Durchsuchen der Mails nach bestimmten Keywords reichts allemal, denk ich mir. Und dass ich alle 2 Minuten neue Infos krieg, von denen ich 95% nicht beantworten kann und mich sicherlich 80% nicht wirklich interessieren, brauch ich auch net unbedingt... *gg*

Bye

Fritz

----------

## Altanos

Also mir persönlich gefällt Dieses Forum besser als eine Mailinliste. Vor allem nachdem ich früher die Debian Mailingliste aboniert hatte, und nach ca. 1/2 Jahr schon so etwa 18000 Mail im entprechenden Mailordner waren. Gut ich hab dann die Mails nach Themen sortiert. Aber so viel übersichtlicher ist es auch nicht geworden. Und warum sollte ich meine Festplatte mit soviel Mail belasten, wenn ich doch sowieso nur ein paar Prozent davon wirklich interresant fand. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass eine Mailingliste auch sehr bequem ist. Ich kann sie immerhin offline lesen. Und die Nachrichten kommen auch noch schön heim.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

